# Eclipse Debuggen



## Generic1 (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich debug mich gerade durch ein Programm mit Eclipse und bin mir nicht schlüssig was die verschiedenen Debug- Symbole bedeuten, es gibt ja einen "normalen" blauen Punkt, dann einen blauen Punkt mit einem blauen Häkchen und dann noch einen mit einem blauen Häkchen und einem schwarzen Pfeil, 
Weiß jemand, was die unterschiedlichen Symbole bedeuten?
Besten dank,
lg


----------



## Atze (18. Jun 2010)

hm, wo befinden sich denn die punkte, die du meinst? kannst du vielleicht n screenshot machen und die markieren!? auf den ersten blick finde ich nichts derartiges in der debug-view. welche eclipse version nutzt du denn?

punkte kenne ich nur von den haltepunkten an sich (linker vertikaler rand des editors). dort gibt es bspw. icons mit nem punkt und nem fragezeichen für conditional brakes. aber pfeile und häkchen hab ich da noch nicht bemerkt, außer bei todos.

oder meinst du die step over/into/return buttons? dort sind aber keine punkte, sondern nur pfeile!

ich glaube genauere infos / nen screenshot würde helfen!


----------



## maki (18. Jun 2010)

Denke er meint die breakpoints 

Java Debugging with Eclipse - Tutorial

Using the Debugger


----------

